# Karpfen mit roten Flecken



## Rutilus (3. Mai 2005)

Moin Leute.

Habe mal eine Frage. Heute habe ich einen KArpfen mit vielen roten Flecken auf den Flanken gefangen. Sahen fast aus wie Blutergüsse. Handelt es sich dabei um eine Krankheit, oder sind das tatsächlich "blaue Flecken", oder was sonst ?

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen ß Hoffe auf dem Bild kann man es gut erkennen, ansonsten stelle ich nochmal einanderes ein.

Vielen Dank. Rutilus #h

Und HIER ist das ganze nochmal etwas schärfer...


----------



## lippe (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen mit roten Flecken*

hi, 

wirklich helfen kann ich dir nicht aber, vielleicht erkundigst du dich mal über pilzbefall und sonstige fischkrankheiten. 
sorry, ansonsten keine ahnung...

hab aber schon mal nen verpilzte karpfen gefangen.

gruß
lippe


----------



## Manni1980 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen mit roten Flecken*

Vielleicht ist er zu spät vom Saufen zurück gekommen und seine Karpfenfrau hat ihn mit der Pantoffel vertrimmt! :q

So jetzt der ernste Teil, mit Fischkrankheiten kenne ich micht nicht so aus. Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle ein bischen googeln, wenn es dich interessiert.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen mit roten Flecken*

Kenne zwei moegliche Krankheiten, die in Frage kommen:

1. Bauchwassersucht - war der Bauch auch aufgequollen?
2. Fleckenseuche

Zumindest von der Bauchwassersucht weiss ich, dass sie infektioes sein kann.

Gruss, Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## karpfenbrausi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfen mit roten Flecken*

hi,

offensichtlich handelt es sich um verschiedene Stadtien der "Flecken".  Im hinteren Bereich unterhalb der Seitenlinie sieht es frischer aus, als hinter dem Kopf. Sind die "alten" Stellen bereits verheilte?

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------

